
Ask HN: Why does "Who is hiring" always drop so quickly from top ranks? - digitalnalogika
I sometimes notice it&#x27;s ranked lower than submissions that are older &amp; have smaller number of points. It&#x27;s probably flagged a lot, but why would anyone do it?<p>You can see it happen here with the current post: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnrankings.info&#x2F;6310234&#x2F;
======
thrush
It's explained in the unofficial hacker news blog
([http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ#selfposts](http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ#selfposts)).

Basically, it seems that submits that don't include an external link degrade
faster than other submissions.

EDIT: So this post too will probably go down the ranks pretty quickly because
it fits in the same category.

------
sker
As of this moment, it's at position 27, 3 hours old, 86 points.

The article at position 4 is 4 hours old and has 78 points.

Definitely looks like flagging. The only reason I can think of is job seekers
trying to hide the thread from other potential job seekers.

It doesn't help that it's posted on a Sunday morning. It should be posted the
first Monday of every month.

~~~
nonchalance
"The only reason I can think of is job seekers trying to hide the thread from
other potential job seekers."

If the expectation is that it would sink quickly, wouldn't employers stop
using the service?

~~~
pandemicsyn
Even if it does sink quickly I still got quite a few inquiries when I put up a
job a few months ago. I expect actual job seekers know the post is coming and
look for it regardless of whether its on the first page or not.

[edit] Also for what its worth, the quality of the people that reached out via
HackerNews was a lot better than I got else where (I even ran an add on
reddit's /r/linux)

~~~
brador
A method of 'stickying' posts would be great. Even if just for 1-2 days.

------
revelation
Among the other reasons here, it also gets lots of comments. The ranking
algorithm penalizes that since its a sign of a flame-war topic.

------
nightcracker
While I certainly do not agree with practices such as the ones sker mentions,
I do feel that Hacker News is a news site, not a job board. Posts about hiring
do not belong at the top.

~~~
zanny
It only happens once a month and I find it really useful while I'm job hunting
myself. If you aren't in a tech center, you have very few lines of
communication into them, and the hn monthly job lists usually get more signal
to noise than every other online job board.

~~~
digitalnalogika
I agree, it's not posted so often to be an annoyance, and if it weren't for
this HN thread, I probably wouldn't have spent 2 summers out of my small
European country as an intern in a Canadian startup.

